# The fun and education of the Kadet Kit



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

I picked up a Kadet Kit today. I've, thus far, fired it on my SP 01. The function was fine except that last-shot hold open didn't function except for one time. Accuracy? Well the S&W 41s and other dedicated target 22s on the range aren't going to break into a cold sweat but it's gol-durned amazine how the same shooter, same trigger, same grip drops in group size when firing 22s.

Since I'd picked up the centerfire more I had forgotten how tight a group I could really shoot. May have to break out my dedicated 22s. Or maybe just keep swapping this Kadet Kit on and off the guns it fits on. Haven't tried it, yet, but I'm pretty sure it will go on my 75 B.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I've got a 75B and I use my Kadet on it.

Yes, it's pretty darn accurate and fun to shoot.

I had a problem with light strikes when I first got it. I had to grind a few thousandths off the ring on the firing pin that stops its forward travel. Since I did that, it's been flawless.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

*Hmm*

I have been having failure to fires on this one. It's used but low-mileage. At this point I'm not really that worried. 1 or 2 rounds out of a box of 22lr that LOOKS like it was struck hard enough. It could be the ammo is getting old. I got it second hand from someone else, no knowing when they purchased it.

I should try it out with Mini Mags or Wolf MT.

There's also no bolt hold-open. It happened on the first magazine full, then stopped. This seems to be rather common as I saw several postings about this on the CZ board. It could be a magazine issue as these two had clearly had some ammo run through them.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I haven't had a problem with slide-lock when empty, but I have 4 mags, so none have all that many rounds through them.

If you do still have failures to fire, tkae out the firing pin and examine it - you'll see right away how to take a little off to allow a little more forward travel.

It's been a few years since I modified it, but I also remember now that the tip of the firing pin was rounded. I ground it a little flatter to get more surface hitting the rim.

It runs fine since I made those adjustments.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

The top pistol is my CZ75B withe the Kadet 22 Conversion Unit and Hakan grips. I shoot this 22, a 4" Ruger MKI Standard Model, and my 3" S&W M43 revolver more than any other 22 handguns I own. Regards, Richard


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

*A solution to some issues*

Today at the range I pulled a partial box of Mini-Mags out of my locker to shoot through the Kadet Kit.

Guess what? Not only were there 0 failure to fires but the slide was locking back every time the magazine ran dry!

I have to wonder about the age of that Federal Match ammo. May just save it to shoot out of my bolt action rifle.

Performance was not quite so great with CCI Standard Velocity. That one 0 failure to fires but had one failure to eject. Slide continued to lock back, though.

Accuracy with Mini-Mags was acceptable (this is NOT a dedicated target pistol) and they are not as expensive as match ammo so I figure I'll just keep feeding it what it likes.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

*The education portion*

I developed a flinch. It was growing worse and worse firing centerfire, the majority of the rounds being factory loads, on an indoor range (eye and ear protection on).

The Kadet Kit is a sure treatment if not cure. Same grip frame, same trigger but you can send rounds down range all day with hardly any recoil.

My rounds had started to stray from point of aim when firing nothing but centerfire, mostly because of anticipated recoil. Friday I sent a paper target down with sillouhette animals printed on it. I fired the Kadet into the animals, most of them hitting the shape they were pointed at. Then loaded up some factory 9s after I switched the upper back to normal.

I was shooting to point of aim with cheap factory load ammo on those paper critters.

The Kadet Kit is a very good treatment and fun, besides.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am glad to hear that it has helped your flinching. 1 of these days I'll get some sort of 22.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I had bypass surgery this summer and it severely limited what I could shoot. For a couple of months I was limited to .22s. I picked up a Kadet kit for my CZ-75 (pre B) and fitted it. I was very pleasantly surprised at the accuracy and reliability. I did have ftf a number of times. I got a new firing pin from CZ, cut back the firing pin spring a little, and ground the pin stops a little. It seems to be pretty good now. I also got a Marvel .22 conversion for my 1911. The Marvel is pretty accurate, but the Kadet is a better design.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I am glad to hear that it has helped your flinching. 1 of these days I'll get some sort of 22.


If you have a Beretta 92/96 I'd recommend getting one of their conversion setups. If a 1911 then you may want a 1911 conversion. Same for Glock.

There are many wonderful pure-breed 22s out there. Nothing against any of them. I own 4 of them. What I shoot more of is my Kadet Kit, though.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Man, that CZ 75 is one nice gun. It has great lines, balance and ergonomics. The wood grips just add to the jealousy factor. Thanks a lot!
(I know, I could buy one myself. Well, maybe I will. After all, I only own one CZ, a 75 SP 01, and a true CZ admirerer should have at least 3 or 4. Right?) 
I've been considering getting a CZ 75 SA (single action only) in .40 and shooting limited 10 with it in USPSA competition. The other CZ I'd like to have is the Tactical Sport with a 5.4" barrel and capacity of 16 in .40. Of course, I don't need it since I shoot my Glock 35 in limited class USPSA, but I've never limited myself to one gun for my competitions. It's too much fun trying different handguns to see what kind of results you get.


----------



## Hyunchback (May 11, 2006)

*We are going astray of the topic on this thread, but...*

I've not held a CZ TS nor felt the trigger.

I will say that I'd be hard pressed to believe it capable of more accuracy than a Witness in the same price range.

The Witness Stock I have carries a far superior trigger to any of my CZs because internally it's different while on the outside it is so very, very similar in feel and balance. And that's a DA/SA trigger, not a SA only one.

I have started getting into Glocks a bit (I now have 2).

I'm not sure what a high-end tweaked Glock would be like for competition.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

There's almost no limit to the optional equipment you can put on a Glock. I ordered Arrendondo magazine extensions for my Glock 35, raising the .40 cal. capacity from 15 to 20 and staying within the 140 mm mag. limit for limited. I may change the trigger so it has less travel. On my G 34, I changed to Dawson optical sights but I can't decide if I like them any better than the Glock standard sights so I haven't changed the sights on my 35. I had a gunsmith smooth out the trigger assembly reducing the trigger pull by about 1/2 lb. by my estimate. A lot of Glock shooters in USPSA use magwells to make reloads a little easier. There are metal frames for Glocks on the market now and I have seen some stainless steel slides. Some shooters have put scopes on compensated Glocks and shoot in Open division in USPSA. Dave Sevigny, captain of Team Glock and the best Glock shooter in the world, has several modifications to his gun:
1) post and notch sights of his own design; 2) tungsten recoil guide rod; 3) sllightly different recoil and trigger springs; 3) a custom stippled grip; 4) Arredondo mag extensions when he shoots Limited (not needed when he shoots Limited 10 or Production since 10 is the maximum you can have in the magazines anyway); 5) a magwell. He uses the stock frame, slide, barrel and connector (3.5 lb. 1/2 inch trigger pull).


----------

